# Air guns part II



## mikro98948 (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe I did this wrong or no one likes Gamo Whisper or RWS 34 Panther.How about Beeman R9 .20. If not please help me kinda figure out what I need for starlings, magpies that take all my pheasant eggs or any thing else. Looking for springer from 200.00 to 400.00 Thanks[/b]


----------

